# HP Pavilion Dv4-1287cl Screen LCD Change



## rnaderpo (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello,

I have HP Pavilion Dv4-1287cl with a cracked screen that needs to be changed. But this laptop doesn't have a normal screws around the screen frame that you can take out and change the LCD screen. 

Does anyone know how to change the screen for this Laptop? Thank you for all your helps in advance. 

Ron :smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You will need a phillips P0 and P1 screwdrivers.

This link is for the service manual
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01597750.pdf

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## rnaderpo (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Bill. I will take a look and give it a try. Much appreciated. 

Ron


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------

